# Help



## andy meeg (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am due to move to Ras Al-Khaimah on 1st July to start work.

The company I am going to work for has applied for a work visa (they tell me it takes 7 days to arrive) and I believe through their HR dept that with a work visa I can rent an apartment but not rent/lease a car. To rent/lease a car I require my UK driving license converting to a UAE one and I require a residency visa???

Can anyone confirm all of the above and do they know where I have to apply for my UAE driving license, the best place to rent a fully furnished apartment and which is the best bank to have my wages paid into???

Sorry for all the questions but it would be nice for someone out there to give me a little help.

thanks.

Andy


----------



## majidkorai (May 29, 2013)

Yes you cant rent/lease a car untill you have got a residency visa and a valid UAE driving license.


----------



## andy meeg (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks for confirmation, how on earth do I get a residency visa then as my company is only applying for a work visa which they have lead me to believe takes 7 days to come through after all my qualification certs have been authenticated?


----------



## majidkorai (May 29, 2013)

andy meeg said:


> thanks for confirmation, how on earth do I get a residency visa then as my company is only applying for a work visa which they have lead me to believe takes 7 days to come through after all my qualification certs have been authenticated?


You don't need to worry about the residence visa. Its your employer who will apply residence visa and UAE ID card for you, once you are in. 

I am within the same process as of you. My employer told me that they have applied employement visa for me, but its not yet out of immigration department. So em waiting and waiting since more than 3 weeks 

And to not to waste my time untill visa arrives, i have been doing research on the same topics


----------



## andy meeg (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, you have been waiting quite a while, my employer are expecting me at end of the month. They have taken on a few British expats now and always sort them out and get them to give a months notice at their present employers and by the time they arrive in the UAE everything is in place.


----------



## majidkorai (May 29, 2013)

andy meeg said:


> Wow, you have been waiting quite a while, my employer are expecting me at end of the month. They have taken on a few British expats now and always sort them out and get them to give a months notice at their present employers and by the time they arrive in the UAE everything is in place.


Yeah, actually they initially told me that visa should come out within the period of 2 weeks maximum. 

But it already took 3 weeks. I sent them an email today, and in response they told me that there is an immigration delay in issuing the visa. I will have to wait for atleast 1 more week to see the visa.

BTW what sort of company is your employer. I mean is that a free zone company? or something else.

I am intrested in your case because my employer is also from Ras al Khaimah. And both of our cases will be processed by the same immigration office. Please put a comment here once you get a copy of your work visa, so i know your visa has arrived.


----------



## andy meeg (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

yes Im taking up employment at a company inthe Free Zone at Ras Al-Khaimah,

they told me 7 days for my visa and they will scan a copy and send it to me on its arrival. I keep sending emails every other day and pestering, its the only way forward

As soon as I know somethin Ill contact the forum again.

Andy


----------



## majidkorai (May 29, 2013)

andy meeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes Im taking up employment at a company inthe Free Zone at Ras Al-Khaimah,
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy.

Wish you good luck with your new job


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi there, it took me 4 weeks to get my visa. My employer notified me about a delay of some sort in the office that issues the visas. 
Be aware of that.
Also, with Ramadan around the corner is an administrative nightmare in all government offices. 
Keep that in mind as well.
Good luck


----------



## majidkorai (May 29, 2013)

gobarca said:


> Hi there, it took me 4 weeks to get my visa. My employer notified me about a delay of some sort in the office that issues the visas.
> Be aware of that.
> Also, with Ramadan around the corner is an administrative nightmare in all government offices.
> Keep that in mind as well.
> Good luck



Yeah, thanks for the info gobarka.
I have been told, same kind of story that there is some kind of delay in the immigration office that issues the visa. But it will come out within next week.
Next week will be 5th one since they applied for the visa.

Anyways its now getting on my nerves


----------

